# Moon Shot with Canon Ixus (elph) 240 HS



## khuzafa (Jun 21, 2013)

*Hi,
*
I am new here and I have no idea where to post this question, stopped by here and now saying. I am just curious about one thing. My friend back there in Norway says, that it is actually possible to take good shots of moon with a P&S camera too if you have rightly set the menu in manual mod. Is that true? Because I would really love to do that. I have canon Ixus 240 HS and my level here is from the very start. Hope to get some help here.

                                                                                                                                Thanks


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 21, 2013)

I've never tried it with a P&S camera but I recon it's possible...especially if you have a manual function. I don't know what you have controll over but try setting the ISO to 100-200 and shutter speed around 1/125-250...manual focus & F/stop around 11 if possible.


----------



## khuzafa (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks. We are gonna try this. I am confused about one thing. My camera always shows auto iso 100 at the corner even in the manual mod. I heard it  can be changed.does it depend upon any other factor too? I am sorry for my little knowledge. Its canon ixus 240hs in my hands


----------



## sharjeel10 (Jun 27, 2013)

Likewise remember that in the event that you change Iso that you will get in the propensity of checking what setting is chosen at the begin of each photograph shoot. 

Numerous picture takers have been baffled at the closure of a shoot to discover that they'd neglected to check what Iso setting they'd left their Polaroid on in their final shoot. There's nothing more awful than supposing you're shooting at an Iso of 100 just to find you neglected to switch it once more from 1600. 

To assist with this dependably check your Iso setting before beginning to shoot &#8211; additionally attempt to dependably switch it again after a shoot.


----------

